# If you could have any 1 car ( any year- any model )?



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Like the topic states ,any car-any year-just one folks!

This is NOT EASY!!!!!

Since I started the thread I must make a choice.

After going back and forth between 3 cars,I have to pick my one.

It would be a totally mint-brand new-1970 Chevelle SS396 black leather interior,5 speed (short stroke)on floor of course - 411 posi-rear, black Vinyl roof and silver paint job-thin black hood and side pinstripes and the lowered molded hood air induction.JEEZ! I think I was just transported back to high school (66-70)- 4 years of muscle car heaven!!! Bring it back!!!!

On a side note.There's a guy in the neighborhood I see from time to time while walking my dogs. He's got a 1970 Chevelle. Every time he rides by I scream at him "get out of my ride"!!! He understands. He then of course steps into it and the 2 four barrels just deep rumble out and he peels away. It is a divine sound!!!! Flatband










-Couldn't find one with a vinyl roof


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

1937 Bugatti type 57c. I would do.....horrible things....for this car.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm going to take this thread as "you pick one car to own and drive as your only vehicle" (except a motorcycle, which I'll never be without  ). With that in mind my choice won't seem so off the wall.

I have three kids, stuff to do, tournaments to drive to and I love fast cars. That pretty much narrows it down to one vehicle: The Mercedes R-Class AMG!










507 horsepower, seating for six, plenty of cargo space and a real cross-country cruiser. It cost more than my house but my house doesn't have 500hp :iono:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Mmmmm... Silver :drool:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I just googled her again. I love her. It pains me that she'll never be mine. It's also a very good thing that she isn't a live human being, because I'd be all sorts of creepy, against my will even. I've been fortunate in that I've loved often, & loved much, but this car evokes an ungodly lust for which my mortal flesh could not be satiated. I covet her.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for adding the photo, M_J, but I'm afraid that's a pic of her slightly less hsexy sister, the 57s. The c, my unicorn, is much more voluptuous with exaggerated curves &...headlights....& she loves the road, too; she sits lower, embracing it with all the passion her French provenance....


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The 1931 Bugatti Royale Kellner Coupe that sold for $8.7 million in 1987. I could probably get $15 million for it today, and with that much money I could get all of my dream cars and a fishing rig, and lots of guns and some other stuff I won't mention of this family-friendly Forum.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I'd trade it all for the car...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I've got to get the photo updated, it's driving (pun intended) me nuts!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice cars there guys!

Here is the one I've always wanted. A Buick Grand National. There are a couple in town and man

these are a quick, stock car right out of the factory.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Is this car our one and only car?

Our daily driver?

Or is this car in addition to our real world car?

Like we get to pick one free one.

Sorry to complicate this but it's an important distinction.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Those grand nationals are no joke! My uncle had one when I was a kid, & he used to pick me up from school on Fridays & we'd do all sorts of fun stuff. I went to a decent school, so everyone was used to nice cars, but that car turned heads! He'd rev it a couple times prior to me getting in, then smoke em' down the street after pulling out of the lot. I swear, that car made me friends...thanks for the memories, man...


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

This is the one I have wanted for years. The GTO Judge.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

THE GOAT! Great choice! Hey,Thanks MJ-That came real close to perfect Bud.Even had the low hood cowl-COOOOLLLLL!!!


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

1987 Buick GNX. Grand National on steroids, tuned by McLaren. Only 547 built and someday I will own one


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Flatband and M_J ... Really Nice choices!!

Re the Chevelle SS396 .... I borrowed a fraternity brother's crap Chevy on a night that featured a blinding snowstorm. Ran that sucker off the road and totaled it. The guy's parents got him a new SS396 as replacement. I was his best bud from then on!

But me? Soooo easy ... '65 Stingray convertible ... http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://image.vetteweb.com/f/14222564%2Bw750%2Bst0/vemp_0602_05_z%2B1965_corvette_stingray%2Bfront_view.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.vetteweb.com/features/vemp_0602_1965_corvette_stingray/photo_01.html&h=480&w=640&sz=68&tbnid=UoQ2Oec7dlP01M:&tbnh=90&tbnw=120&zoom=1&usg=__ScQZ2RTElddx2hTv4fPVZIQ08Wg=&docid=5eyJpemyl-ATGM&sa=X&ei=H4AxUdaGKcHhygG_1oGQCQ&ved=0CEcQ9QEwAw&dur=47


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, I am a man that only has "pushing the limits" achievable dreams .. I try not to have them out of reach 

I know you said only one car, but since I will be getting it, some time in the unforseen future, when I return to work in the states.. It will depend if I am working in a winter state or not.. but it has to cater to the needs of the family as well 

If I am in warm climate I want an any year Dodge Magnum STR8 "Murdered Out" with an aftermarket supercharger










If I work up north where a sports car isn:t practical a '11 infiniti QX56 "Murdered Out" as well.... I just love all black vehicles.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Incomudro,this will be your dream car. The one car you always wanted. It would definitely not be my daily driver-only to be driven on occasion.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Here she is...the 57c...


----------



## glsmith1544 (Jan 28, 2013)

1958 Chev Impala convertible, preferably with continental kit, has to be "4 on the floor" & dual quad 348. SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!

Geoff S.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, though there are a lot of current cars that I like a lot right now, I don't long and lust over any of them like

I did when I was in my teens and twenties.

Back in those days, a drooled over lots of the current cars but wanted none more than the Porsche 928 (later 928s & s4)

It was the most capable car of it's time, an F15 Eagle for the street, just better than anything out there:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> Ok, though there are a lot of current cars that I like a lot right now, I don't long and lust over any of them like
> 
> I did when I was in my teens and twenties.
> 
> ...


I almost felt that way once too, but I think I would have picked the 944T during that time... even though it had a smaller engine,,, it can be tuned to be a beast and more fun to drive, IMO.

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sean said:


> Nice cars there guys!
> 
> Here is the one I've always wanted. A Buick Grand National. There are a couple in town and man
> 
> these are a quick, stock car right out of the factory.


I agree with you 100% on this! The most bad ass car ever made in my opinion.

Even the 1987 regal is just awesome.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just a dream, but pleasant


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

My pick is a old one that I once Owned.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice car, Tex! Is that a photo of your old car? I don't know why, but steel & round headlights does it for me...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I am going to have to say the Pagani Huayra:
(start at 3:00)


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh, I was into the 944 as well lightgeoduck.

And yes, it's got to be a more tossable car. It was voted best handling car in its day.

I'm kind of amazed now to see that the performance figures of my stock 2011 VW GTI (with a dsg transmision) run right along some versions of these Porsches, and some other performance cars of 'yore.

It's amazing what time will do.



lightgeoduck said:


> Incomudro said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, though there are a lot of current cars that I like a lot right now, I don't long and lust over any of them like
> ...


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

If someone were to just hand the keys of any vehicle of my choice today, as in - "Here you go, it's on us..."

I'd probably choose the Aston Martin Vanquish.

A couple of exotics can outperform it, but I don't find any to be as beautiful.

This car is Salma Hayek in automotive for, all curvy, sexy, and exotic:


----------

